# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Argentina duck hunting , with the french people

## linyera



----------


## Rushy

They look happy with the result Linyera.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Mmmm muchas milanesas de pato!

 :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Mmmm muchas milanesas de pato!


Hark you mate.  Not just a cocky aye?

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Hark you mate.  Not just a cocky aye?


Well I was a cocky just across the Rio Del Plata from Linyera for a while there!

----------


## Rushy

> Well I was a cocky just across the Rio Del Plata from Linyera for a while there!


There you go. You are a sophisticated international tit puller.

----------


## Marty Henry

Nice results, obviously less regulated there than in France. 
I expect to be corrected but are some argentine ducks not ducks as we know them?

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Nice results, obviously less regulated there than in France. 
> I expect to be corrected but are some argentine ducks not ducks as we know them?


Those last two are doves, fancy name for a pigeon haha. The ducks are different breeds than the mallards and paradise ducks which are prevalent here, allthough we did have populations of both but few and far between

----------


## linyera

Guía de caza en Argentina

----------

